# Captain's Cove 2008



## alexc (May 14, 2008)

It's almost here!  So far, only 17 people will be there, but it should still be fun. I'll be there. 

Discuss hotels, travel, goals, or whatever! Can't wait for it!


----------



## sam (May 14, 2008)

10 days???? i'm signed up but i dont think my parents know about it.
I'm pretty sure i'm going though.
I dont think i'm staying at a hotel (probably just drive the 3 hours in the morning XD)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 15, 2008)

oh wow, it's coming up fast. cool! i'll be there, wooh!
No hotel for me, 1 hour drive. Should be a cool contest, as long as the weather's nice and not too windy (don't want scorecards blowing away again). The venue's really nice as long as it's not too hot or rainy.


----------



## immortalcube (May 15, 2008)

I wish I could go, but I have stuff to do on the 24th


----------



## mrbiggs (May 15, 2008)

I'll be there, and it will be my first competition.

It should be fun, I'm excited.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 16, 2008)

I'm probably going. If I do I'll preregister  XD


----------



## alexc (May 19, 2008)

Here are my goals for the comp:
2x2: 5s avg
3x3: 17s avg
4x4: 1:3x avg
3x3oh: 30-35 avg
3x3bld: sub 1:30
multibld: x/x (Not telling how many cause I don't want anyone to cheat and go for higher just to beat me. )


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 19, 2008)

Wait, there's multibld? Nice. I'm in 
My goals:
2x2: sub-7
3x3: sub-15
4x4: sub-1:40
3x3 oh: sub-30
3x3 bld: sub-2:14
magic: 1st place
mm: 1st place
multibld: x+1/x+1


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 19, 2008)

Heres a bit of a strange request. I need to borrow 8 cubes to use after captains cove for a seminar thing at school. I won't be going to Da Vinci or nationals though, so I don't know when I would see the lenders again. Any amount helps, I don't need one person to give all 8. I would seriously appreciate it, and I would return whatever I borrowed as soon as I see the lenders again.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 19, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Wait, there's multibld? Nice. I'm in
> My goals:
> 2x2: sub-7
> 3x3: sub-15
> ...



Magic 1st place huh? 

Maybe someone should beat my NAR sometime. But don't worry, I'm practicing...


----------



## sam (May 19, 2008)

I gave up on breaking any magic record after my good magic was broken. 
For me my goals are (If I'm going)

Sub 18 3x3 avg
sub 7 2x2 avg
Sub 1:45 4x4 avg
Sub 1.15 magic avg (Tim, can i borrow yours???)
Sub 2 Master magic avg
and not losing any cubes XD


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 19, 2008)

@swordsman kirby:
Maybe. I might go for the average by Da Vinci. Unfortunately that would involve practicing magic, something I'm not that interested in doing right now.

@sam
sure


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 19, 2008)

Zomg, only 6 days!

Goals:

2x2- sub-7 avg
3x3- sub-14 single
4x4- beat dan 
5x5- sub-2 avg
3x3 bld- sub-2:30
multibld- 2 cubes


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 19, 2008)

Right, goals

2x2: sub-7
3x3: sub 30, and make it past the first round
4x4: sub 2:20
5x5: sub 4:30


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 19, 2008)

Goals:
2x2x2: Don't really care don't practice
3x3x3: 25.xx?
4x4x4: 2:30.xx
5x5x5: 5:00.xx
3x3x3 OH 1:30.xx LOL
3x3x3 BLD just get edge and corner orientation XD


----------



## sam (May 20, 2008)

Anyone live in NJ who would care to give me a ride? I have a possibility now but its not solid yet. I dont eat much and only take up one seat


----------



## alexc (May 23, 2008)

Good luck to all of you tomorrow, I look forward to seeing/meeting you all there!


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 23, 2008)

I can't wait till Saturday! Hopefully my new tiles from cubesmith will come by today otherwise I'll need to use my old DIY kit...


----------



## sam (May 23, 2008)

I got a ride! so ill see everyone there! hope its a nice day out .


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 25, 2008)

Some results:
Dan Cohen won 3x3 (13.xx), 4x4, 5x5 (1:35.xx?)
Erik Johnson 2nd in 3x3 (16.27 i think)
I came 3rd in 3x3 (16.32 i think)
Rowe Hessler won 3x3bld (1:14.xx), alexc came in second (1:28)
I won magic (1.20), then used Dan's magic (which is amazingly good) and got first four times 1.06 1.06 1.11 1.11, meaning I'd possibly have gotten NAR avg if I had used that one
alexc got 5/6 multi in 30-something minutes, dan got 2/3, rowe got 1/2 in 2:2x (he forgot to memo corners on one of them), i got 2/4 in 21 minutes
Sam got another master magic NAR
I got a 15.35 avg in round 1, 15.34 in round 2

Great contest, but the wind was overbearing at times. Didn't lose any scoresheets to the water, but a few almost did fall in.


----------



## philkt731 (May 25, 2008)

wow nice job everyone... dan a 13.xx!? wow


----------



## alexc (May 25, 2008)

Wow, that was an awesome competition, besides the gusty wind.

I pretty much sucked in 2x2, except for a 5.68 single. I got a 16 s average in the 1st and 2nd 3x3 rounds, but I got like an 18 avg in the finals. (yuck) I got a 1:23 avg for 4x4 with a 1:13 single, which was better than I expected. In 3x3 bld, I came in second with 1:28.86. I won multi bld with 5/6. It really should have been 6/6, if not for a REALLY stupid exe mistake. I'm so bummed. In 3x3 oh, I thought I did terribly, but I came in third anyway.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2008)

Wow, Alex - awesome multiBLD (and BLD too)! You're as good in competition as you are at home. It looks like that is the third highest non-perfect multiBLD ever (to Rowe's 22/30 and Dennis's 14/20).


----------



## Pedro (May 25, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Alex - awesome multiBLD (and BLD too)! You're as good in competition as you are at home. It looks like that is the third highest non-perfect multiBLD ever (to Rowe's 22/30 and Dennis's 14/20).



 ??

75	Ryosuke Mondo	17/18 2:10:07	Japan	Toronto Open Winter 2008 
76	Ryosuke Mondo	14/18 2:11:15	Japan	Toronto Open Winter 2008 
77	Tim Habermaas	12/16 1:11:18	Germany	Belgian Open 2008 
78	Ryosuke Mondo	11/12 2:03:30	Japan	Japan Open 2007 
79	Ryosuke Mondo	10/12 1:54:37	Japan	World Championship 2007 
80	Rowe Hessler	9/12 1:53:26	USA	Toronto Open Winter 2008 
81	John Louis	7/8 2:28:00	India	Dutch Open 2006 
82	Tim Habermaas	5/6 20:53	Germany	Belgian Open 2008


----------



## alexc (May 25, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Alex - awesome multiBLD (and BLD too)! You're as good in competition as you are at home. It looks like that is the third highest non-perfect multiBLD ever (to Rowe's 22/30 and Dennis's 14/20).
> ...



I think Mike means since the new rules have been in effect.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2008)

Actually, I meant in terms of actual score (which is practically the same thing as saying under the new rules). The others all officially count below 2/2.


----------



## Pedro (May 25, 2008)

oh, right


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 25, 2008)

It was definately a great competition especially for my first. I'm kinda upset because I didn't do so well on the 3x3x3. And because I came in last in the 4x4x4 and the 5x5x5. It was a great competition nevertheless.


----------



## pjk (May 25, 2008)

Dang Dan, congrats. Amazing times. Congrats on the 4x4 NAR.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, it was a great competition. I'm actually w/o internet and am writing this in the driveway of a friend  

The 13 came out of nowhere. Every solve just came together, and didn't have anything especially bad about it. For 5x5, I was getting like nothing over 1:36 during warm-ups, so I thought I would've had a chance at the WR. I just couldn't get my lookahead down. For multi... I think that's my biggest disappointment. I decided to use 3-cycles for the corners, because it was just 3 easy cycles. On the bottom I had the Pi orientation and I did a cool alg that Jason Baum showed me at DC, F (RUR'U')x2 F' and then the edge fix. The thing is, I did the wrong one of 2 edge fixes, and ended up only a 3 cycle off...

Either way, a fun competition in the sun (I ended up having sun-burn on my left arm only, and my dad (since he feel asleep ) is as red as a crab).


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 26, 2008)

Dan you're really lucky you didn't get sunburned bad, my neck hurts pretty freakin' bad and my arms are burnt to a crisp. Maybe cuz it's my first burn of the season. Anyway, I got some pretty good videos of your solves. I only caught one of your sub-1 4x4x4 solves though. I'll probably post them to youtube today or tomorrow.


----------



## KConny (May 26, 2008)

Wow, Dan, awesome results, I'm really impressed.


----------

